# Cheat day...



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

I've been good all week on this cut. But I've decided tomorrow is a cheat day. Am I best keeping it in a window or just having the day? I'm doing IF so will of been fasting 16 hours before I eat any cr*p.

So go all out? Or hold back a bit? Oh and It's not gonna be a stupid amount like 5000+ Probably wont go about 3000 tbh


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Depends how much you care about your progress I guess. I'd still count an set my limit at maintainance numbers. And as far as te fasting part, it will make no difference wether or not you eat 3000 cals in 2 hours or 10 hours. Result will be full belly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Depends how much you care about your progress I guess. I'd still count an set my limit at maintainance numbers. And as far as te fasting part, it will make no difference wether or not you eat 3000 cals in 2 hours or 10 hours. Result will be full belly.


Was thinking bacon butties, mac donalds then sunday dinner and some chocolate?

So not too over board... Compared to some I've seen on here


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

How long u been dieting for? U doing it for sanity reasons or diet reasons?


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

How far into a cut r u!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

3 weeks mate. Bit of both to be honest. The house has been full of cake and turned down a family chinese tonight so I think I should be allowed. And I've read about throwing the body a 'curve ball' as it were.


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

foook that:

my cheat days looking like this so far:

tub of ice cream

cookies

12 krispy kreme doughnuts

cheesecake

melting middle choc puds

pancakes with maple syrup


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

^ oh and a box of pop tarts

my cheat days tomorrow, may or may not have started it a little early tho..


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2012)

Captain-splooge said:


> foook that:
> 
> my cheat days looking like this so far:
> 
> ...


f*ck me! Thats a proper cheat.

I've been refusing everything. But seems theres now more chocolate and more cr*p in my house than ever before.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> 3 weeks mate. Bit of both to be honest. The house has been full of cake and turned down a family chinese tonight so I think I should be allowed. And I've read about throwing the body a 'curve ball' as it were.


I doubt you would NEED a cheat day tbh but if you choose to have a couple sh1tty meals for your heads sake, it's up to u


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> I doubt you would NEED a cheat day tbh but if you choose to have a couple sh1tty meals for your heads sake, it's up to u


Your probably right. And to be honest I could probably do without. But then I'd probably end up eating cr*p in the week. And knowing me, I'll have bacon and a maccies and I'll be done for the day aha


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

I just had my first cheat day well more more like cheat evening in about 3 weeks, feel like absolute crap now though and wish I hadnt had it.

1 large dominos meat feast 1 pizza bread, 1 bottle of coke, 1 milkshake, 4 giant cookies and a tub of ben and jeries. feel pretty sick


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> I just had my first cheat day well more more like cheat evening in about 3 weeks, feel like absolute crap now though and wish I hadnt had it.
> 
> 1 large dominos meat feast 1 pizza bread, 1 bottle of coke, 1 milkshake, 4 giant cookies and a tub of ben and jeries. feel pretty sick


Good show!!


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> I just had my first cheat day well more more like cheat evening in about 3 weeks, feel like absolute crap now though and wish I hadnt had it.
> 
> 1 large dominos meat feast 1 pizza bread, 1 bottle of coke, 1 milkshake, 4 giant cookies and a tub of ben and jeries. feel pretty sick


good lad.

i used to hate sweet food and would only really crave complex carbs, but after about 8 weeks of cutting with barely any carbs, a cheat day really keeps me sane.

now i just need to stop starting it on sat night instead of sunday morning and were all good


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Sharp161 said:


> I just had my first cheat day well more more like cheat evening in about 3 weeks, feel like absolute crap now though and wish I hadnt had it.
> 
> 1 large dominos meat feast 1 pizza bread, 1 bottle of coke, 1 milkshake, 4 giant cookies and a tub of ben and jeries. feel pretty sick


Wouldn't of gone for the meat feast but having a pizza bread after I salute you


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

I had a good few cheat days on my cut and i stayed fairly lean, its down to u really, i binged mostly on cakes and cookies, boxes of them!

Tbh i have had more cheat days than just a cheat meal!!

have a good day of eating mate ul feel better for it and it will keep u saine


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll put some pictures up of what I get through  I'll be quiiiiteeee good though


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

My last chat day i had 12 pancakes laced with syrup 2 packets of foxes cream crunches and 1 big ass bag of choc brazil nuts!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> I had a good few cheat days on my cut and i stayed fairly lean, its down to u really, i binged mostly on cakes and cookies, boxes of them!
> 
> Tbh i have had more cheat days than just a cheat meal!!
> 
> have a good day of eating mate ul feel better for it and it will keep u saine


p.s. is that an rxp in your dp? One quickkkkk motherf'err


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

It is mate, i had the fast key in with my cousin on the back, b!itch made me deaf, she screamed, sent her white ha ha


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> It is mate, i had the fast key in with my cousin on the back, b!itch made me deaf, she screamed, sent her white ha ha


HA I bet she did! Those things are scary quick. That top of the range one does 0-60 in 2.8 seconds or something stupid!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

tha cost 14 grand like! was a presant


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> tha cost 14 grand like! was a presant


I know not cheap are they!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

What u cheating with come on then!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Going to be bacon to start with (tame I know)

Big mac large meal with a mcflurry

chocolate

sunday dinner

Maybe a couple bags of crisps

Nothing too drastic


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Cakes r my vice


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Hayesy said:


> Cakes r my vice


Ha yeah it's hard when the grandma bakes one. Just gotta say no. Anyway i'll update this tomorrow let you all know how I've pigged out


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good lad, what r u current states??


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

dont know how long i would stick to this game if i had to diet hard...i eat mcdonalds and kfc everyday,takes some will power to stick to a completely clean diet.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

If your going to cheat then at least do it properly lol


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Had a cheat yesterday in the form of a Chinese. Ate till I was stuffed and weighed in this morning five pounds heavier. There's no way I ate the 3500 calories per pound over what I burnt. If anything I was over my maintenance by 800 calories max (likelihood is a mix of water, hormones and undigested food...feel bloated still) but I feel suitably guilty now. Cheat meals aren't worth the headwork for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

secondhandsoul said:


> Had a cheat yesterday in the form of a Chinese. Ate till I was stuffed and weighed in this morning five pounds heavier. There's no way I ate the 3500 calories per pound over what I burnt. If anything I was over my maintenance by 800 calories max (likelihood is a mix of water, hormones and undigested food...feel bloated still) but I feel suitably guilty now. Cheat meals aren't worth the headwork for me.


gonna see how it goes. If it goes badly i'll sack the thing off


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

If you haven't already started eating yet, then whilst doing IF try and cheat within the smallest window possible.

You're on lean gains right? So 16hr fast, 8hr eating... well narrow it down to a 3-4 hour window. (so chinese tonight... dont start eating until an hour before) - be disciplined!!

Found it does me good because a) you are fasting longer and B) you can't cram much in.

Been on IF for 3 weeks now and down roughly 7lb with 1 cheat a week (done within the 2-3 hour window for myself).

After the cheat you'll be glad you done such a narrow window, and didn't eat as much as you thought you would have. You are set for your 'diet' the next day in the normal 16hr fast/8 hour eating (although I prefer 20hr fast/4hr eating).

If you've already started (likely) try this method next week/next cheat (i'd reccomend at least a week gap!).

Hope that helps.


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jd123 said:


> Wouldn't of gone for the meat feast but having a pizza bread after I salute you


hah meant garlic bread. Do agree with Captain-splooge when you eat 100 or lower carbs for a few weeks an epic cheat meal is a well worth it


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

IMO unless you are comping a cheat day keeps you sane and on track.

I've found the more and more clean food I have had the less satisfying fast food is. I enjoy eating chicken and clean food so when I eat a sweaty burger I get bloated as hell after and it really takes the shine off it


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Could not agree more, i dont compete i do this based on pure vanity lol

And i tell u, i did a good few weeks strict in cutting mode, i would stir at people eating cakes n sweets not knowing i was ha, when i did end up cheating i was a vampire for chocolate covered goodness!!

Cheat once a week, cheat meal or day u decided from what shape ur in a few days later!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

ZyZee_2012 said:


> If you haven't already started eating yet, then whilst doing IF try and cheat within the smallest window possible.
> 
> You're on lean gains right? So 16hr fast, 8hr eating... well narrow it down to a 3-4 hour window. (so chinese tonight... dont start eating until an hour before) - be disciplined!!
> 
> ...


Yeah had 1 bacon butty about 30 mins ago. I know 1! Not exactly smashing this cheat day. And yeah the window wont be big at all mate


----------



## ItzThatGuyShane (Feb 12, 2012)

I am almost incapable of eating a cheat meal and leaving it at at that, it always has to be a cheat day for me, where I just eat excessive amounts of crap. Then I go back to eating clean for about a week and half and repeat the process :thumbup1:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

my cheat day is eating veggies


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Im struggling to even move to look for sh*t to eat. I am useless


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Malibu said:


> my cheat day is eating veggies


IIFYM isn't cheating though is it...


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Go directly to ur fridge and open, tell us whats in there ha ha

another things, i read another post somewhere about a guy having 4 jaffa cakes as his cheat w t f, u eat the whole box end off !!

when was lean as fuk the more junk i had the more my veins would pop out, looked like a smack heads paradise


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> IIFYM isn't cheating though is it...


with IIFYM with a bit of self control there is no such thing as cheating


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Malibu said:


> with IIFYM with a bit of self control there is no such thing as cheating


More power to you if your satisfied with the tiny bits of junk you eat daily, but how many calories come from real cal dense junky foods in your diet? I'd be ravenous if i added junk to my daily intake, it's got to be every calorie counts and fill me up as much as poss with the least amount of cals. I don't know how you guys do it! Or maybe my apetite is just over the top i don't know lol...


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Past 4 weeks i've pretty much had a cheat day every time I know I'm gonna get smashed... I figure if I'm gonna drink 2000 empty calories I might as well add another 1500 of "Junk" (even the take away I get is fresh nandos style chicken though and I binge on cakes I've made myself which are relatively healthy in moderation)


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

HA, so far bacon butty, pack of rolo's, 4 oreo's (all that was left), a boost bar and a bag of crisps. Crispy duck is in the oven, pork for tea. And then might go easy on the maccies and have a double cheese burger and a mcflurry. I was so geared up for eating my body weight in cr*p but it just isn't happening ahha


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

just had a double cheese burger, galaxy caramel mcflurry and a packet of chewits. Oh and coke zero! Some pork for dinner to come then thats me


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> HA, so far bacon butty, pack of rolo's, 4 oreo's (all that was left), a boost bar and a bag of crisps. Crispy duck is in the oven, pork for tea. And then might go easy on the maccies and have a double cheese burger and a mcflurry. I was so geared up for eating my body weight in cr*p but it just isn't happening ahha





Jd123 said:


> just had a double cheese burger, galaxy caramel mcflurry and a packet of chewits. Oh and coke zero! Some pork for dinner to come then thats me


Good luck sh*tting all that out..ur gonna need a week to recover :whistling:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Had a bit of a cheat weekend if im being honest.

Friday night, half a large bar of galaxy and a sh!t load of haribo.

Saturday had a healthy breakfast, then went out and had a huge burger and a fudge sunday for lunch, then went out for a curry in the evening, had chicken puri, honey and lemon naan, lamb tikka balti and pashwari rice.

There was a food festival in Liverpool today. Had Hog roast, green curry, pancake with nutella and banana and a bag of Rocky road chocolate.

Sitting here now planning my fitnesspal for the week! haha Thinking of doing a week of 1500cals a day to catch up! On 100mg of winnys a day so shouldnt lose too much muscle!


----------



## Kane T (May 18, 2012)

I couldn't do a cut without my Sunday cheat meal.

I used to eat way too much too, I'd always end up on the floor in agony from eating too much.

I also got brilliant results in a 7 week cut doing it that way


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2012)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Good luck sh*tting all that out..ur gonna need a week to recover :whistling:


I thought I was going to be some sort of eating machine today. Was not to be. Oh well back to chicken


----------

